# So I have a Stricture ..... What now?



## YJ120

Hi,

I had an MRI scan on 24th September. The hospital have really disappointed me in providing my results, I have tried and tried to obtain them and radiology sent them to my Consultant on 9th Oct, but I'm not sure he's even read them! Anyway I demanded yesterday that the results were sent to my GP and they were excellent, ringing me 10 minutes after they'd received them and booking me an appointment.

The GP went through the results as they are in medical jargon, but basically it states I have a stricture. He said it's down to my consultant what treatment he chooses, but at my last appt he said it would be surgery or humira depending on the scan.

Now I'm fighting for an earlier appt than the one arranged for 20th Nov. I phoned today to request this and questioned whether he's even read the report! 

I guess now I know I have this stricture I want to know what is happening! Anyone had a stricture? And what was the treatment? 

Thanks, Yvette.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

If your stricture is mainly inflammatory you can possibly heal it with medication but if it's scar tissue it will be necessary to have surgery if it's a very narrow stricture. 

In the meantime take it easy with food, avoid fiber and try to stick with liquids and soft foods that likely won't get stuck there.


----------



## YJ120

The report says the stricture is at a site of previous inflammation. The narrowing and calibre change shows some bowel wall enhancement. Appearances are suspicious of a short segmental stricture at this site. Appearances would be in keeping with a stricture of the distal ileum, which appears to be chronic due to the short segmental nature, but underlying activity is still a possibility.

So whatever that means in medical speak! lol! 

I know it sounds daft but I knew there was something because my stools are a funny squashed shape!! 

Thanks for your advise about foods too, I'm rubbish with whats in food so I better get researching.

Thanks again. Yvette.


----------



## Jennifer

Sounds like its both scar tissue and inflammation which means that medication is still a possibility. Surgery usually isn't suggested unless you're having a lot of symptoms that affect your everyday life or if you have repeat bowel obstructions (or partial obstructions). What sort of symptoms have you been having besides noticing the different shape in your stool?

Definitely be careful with what foods you eat when you have a stricture. Foods that pass through you quickly (like fiber as mentioned above) can start backing up at the narrowed section and could cause nausea, vomiting, bloating, and pain. Eating smaller meals more often along with softer foods (or easy to digest foods for you) can help reduce symptoms. 

I have a stricture as well from my previous resection and from some inflammation at the resection site. So far I've had one obstruction this year but it thankfully cleared up on its own when I was in the hospital. If my symptoms are ever severe (increased pain, nausea etc) then I switch to liquids only until the symptoms subside (my GI told me to do this). If the symptoms don't go away after a couple of days then I'd call my GI and let them know what's happening (always good to call them and let them know that you're going on all liquids before you start and why to keep them in the loop). So far I've only had to go on liquids only once since my obstruction in June this year. My GI said to go to the ER if I can't hold down liquids.

It is possible to live with a stricture but you still must be careful because obstructions can be deadly (go to the ER if you have extreme pain, nausea, vomiting and/or a fever as these may be signs of an obstruction).


----------



## YJ120

Hi,

Thank you very much for that information.

Since the beginning of July I have been experiencing nausea daily, vomiting regularly, pains on and off and a lot of fatigue. To the point it's effected my life in all I do is work and when at home I'm fit for nothing. When I got to see Consultant in August to discuss this he requested the scan as he suspected low grade obstruction. 

I am still having these symptoms? 

I will look into this low fibre diet. Gosh I really hope they don't leave it unto it becomes critical


----------



## highlandsrock

Hi YJ120

At the beginning of 1998 an x-ray showed I had an ulcerated stricture of the terminal ileum. I didn't have the nausea or any vomiting but lots of pain and fatigue. I was given the choice of surgery (which I really didn't want because we were about to move house) or one "last chance" - Azathioprine. I was on it for around 10 years but then had to stop because of low platelets. However it held off surgery until October 2010 by which time I was fully prepared both mentally and financially to undergo the operation.

Azathioprine worked for me, it might be another drug that can help you. I wish you well and hope you get to see your consultant sooner than 20th November. At least your GP sounds supportive. They can be very useful when you need help getting the service you deserve!


----------



## YJ120

Hi,

Thanks very much for your support. I'll see what the consultant says. I'm at a stage where I'm that fed up I don't care what treatment I get, I just want to feel better. I'd normally be really worried about surgery but it's not phased me because I'm so fed up. The medication option if suitable is humira. We've tried azathioprine and 6-mp but they didn't work for me. Maybe humira will work for me if it's an option.

It's nice to hear it worked for you for so long  and again thank you very much for your support


----------



## Jennifer

Oh man, those definitely sound like partial obstructions. You've already had the scan and are still vomiting, I'd honestly consider going to the hospital to see if that will speed up your GI. At least go to the hospital when the pain etc gets really bad. You need nutrients and fluids for one but its important that you definitely watch out for a full obstruction. If you're still vomiting now then try going on a liquid diet and if you can't even hold down liquids then it might be best to go to the hospital. 

Take care and keep us posted. *HUGS*


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Humira as a biologic is stronger than the immunosuppressants so I hope that works for you. Surgery is always the last resort but of course many times it's necessary and can vastly improve the quality of your life. Hopefully medication will be enough. If it seems surgery is essential, inquire about whether strictureplasty is possible. It's often done laparoscopically and you get to avoid resection.


----------



## YJ120

Thanks again for your replies. The hospital have phoned me today and are sending me an appt for next Friday (1st Nov), so I guess I'll get answers then. Roll on next Friday! I'll watch my foods like you've suggested and if necessary will go to hospital.

Thank you


----------



## YJ120

Hi All,

I saw my Consultant today, surgery it is! They have reviewed my MRI as a group of Consultants and they do not think there is any underlying inflammation, therefore the only option is to remove the stricture. They said it is too large to do the camera and balloon option. The surgeon will be in contact shortly to discuss the resection. My Consultant said it would be down to the Surgeon to decide whether it will be full surgery or keyhole, but he's unsure about keyhole because of the size of the stricture.

Just thought I'd update you. Yvette.


----------



## Jennifer

Thanks for the update.  I'm sorry that you need surgery but I do hope that you'll be feeling a lot better afterwards and that you have a long remission as well. Good luck to you! Keep us posted on when you're having it done. :hug:


----------



## YJ120

Thank you


----------

